# Epson L1800 A3+ (flatbed, Third party) head alignment problem -



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Epson L1800 A3+ (flatbed, Third party) head alignment problem -

I have an A3+ flatbed printer, based on an Epson L1800 - printing onto rigid ABS products.

Print heads are lasting me a lot longer these days - except, when I find image is a little blurry, & try to adjust the alignment.

Then, adjusting, the image becomes completely blurry, and no amount of adjustment will fix it. I use fine vertical parallel lines in CMY & K to test alignment, after adjusting it; now, when testing, these print as a pair of lines, about 0.4 mm apart. Tho sometimes the lines are tapered, - but max width is approx 0.4mm.

Sharp edged images now print as a double exposure. This is in spite of a perfect test print, all tests showing least 'lining' at '5' on the 1 - 9 test print blocks.

Would anyone know what this problem is, & how to fix it? 

Why can we not have alignment software that is based on aligning fine CMYK lines?

Can / does anyone write software for Epson printers - partic. L1800, or similar?

TIA,
Stuart.

PS want to add a pic, can't see how to do that?


----------

